# Horus Rising Anniversary Edition trailer



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am so thrilled! This will be the moment I enter the Heresy series!

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/the-seeds-of-heresy-are-being-resown.html


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, seeing as I own the original, will it be worth picking this up? And, Doelago, you beat me to it. .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well, seeing as I own the original, will it be worth picking this up? And, Doelago, you beat me to it. .


Hehe, finally I managed to beat you... Buwahaha! :rofl:

Of course it will be worth picking it up, a brand new introduction by Dan Abnett! :shout:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah i might just get one myself even though ive read already oddly enuff my wife loves the first 3 books but wont read the others.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Hehe, finally I managed to beat you... Buwahaha! :rofl:
> 
> Of course it will be worth picking it up, a brand new introduction by Dan Abnett! :shout:


And *Lord of the Night* beat both of you by a month and a half...
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80368

But kudos on providing the trailer that puts into a 30 second video everything we already knew :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> And *Lord of the Night* beat both of you by a month and a half...


I knew the news about the book were old, but the trailer is new. :wink:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow, big deal a foil cover... sorry, this is only relevant for those who have yet to start the series, which I myself know of no one!


----------

